# FYI Irritable bowel syndrome and nonspecific diarrhea in infancy and childhood



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIrritable bowel syndrome and nonspecific diarrhea in infancy and childhood--relationship with juice carbohydrate malabsorption. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/quer...7&dopt=Abstract


----------

